# How To Increase Milk Production?



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anybody know of any ways of increasing milk production.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For my does, keeping them parasite free, and good browse, 18% goat feed alfalfa pellets or cubes and plenty fresh water with free choice minerals is an "all the time" thing....adding shredded beet pulp to their rations seems to boost production.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

To add to what Liz said - Thorvin kelp, and I think fenugreek would work but I'm not sure I'd use that if the milk was for human consumption because it may give an off taste.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Feed alfalfa hay. Make sure you are feeding them plenty of grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... grain and Alfalfa....Plenty of fresh water :thumb:


----------

